

Five myths about Chinese hackers - TDL
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/five-myths-about-chinese-hackers/2013/03/22/4aa07a7e-7f95-11e2-8074-b26a871b165a_story.html?Post+generic=%3Ftid%3Dsm_twitter_washingtonpost

======
websitescenes
Nice to see a tech security topic in a large publication. So many companies
think thier golden while the truth is most companies have blatant security
holes. The more we talk about hacking and security threats, the less
mysterious it becomes. There is no magic or sorcery, just simple deductions
and planning for a wide range of attacks both internally and externally.

